

Show HN: Rating and review platform for learning programming - jbcnn
https://www.skillshift.io/

======
jbcnn
I added an up/down vote system - please check it out and let me know what you
think! I'd like for this to become a go-to resource for people deciding to
pursue new programming skills, so any feedback is appreciated.

